# Fresh import insurance



## Adz2324 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi guys, I am in the process of importing a 33 gtr. Do any of you know of or have used anyone who can insure it off the chassis number, I am 29 and the cheapest I've had is £1000


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi,

We can offer Chassis Number insurance. If you wanted to PM me your telephone number and email address I would be happy to arrange a call back from our quotes team.

Kind regards
Dan.


----------



## Adz2324 (Jun 8, 2015)

Just an update, have been quoted 650 by A-plan, can anyone beat that? I'm 29 with 4 years no claims and several years dealing with evos and other fast cars


----------

